# PET e temperatura média radiante



## susana.moco (2 Fev 2015 às 14:33)

Alguém me sabe indicar se com os dados publicados pelo IPMA daria para calcular os índices PET e Temperatura média radiante para Coimbra, Beja e Faro a partir de 1981?
Obrigada


----------

